# ICD-9 to CPT Crosswalk



## mjm41795

Is anyone aware of a website or publication that provides a crosswalk between ICD-9 and CPT codes?


----------



## Alicia Scott

*Ingenix*

I believe INGENIX offers one with their Encoder Pro. Check with them. You can also check with Delmar-Cengage and Elseiver. We get textbooks from them and I think they offer a crosswalk.


----------



## nrichard

*I don't know of any that are free...*

There's codecorrect which is a great tool because it gives crosswalks, RVUs, (I think APCs too) procedure descriptions and notes about codes that are typically reported in conjunction. 
Also any of the coding companions from AAPC have the CPT/ICD-9 crosswalks. 
Another idea is to check the physicians you work with (if you work in the physician setting) I know that there are several speciality boards like AAOS for orthopeadics sells/gives coding software once a year to the physicians in that speciality. This is how I've always gotten my speciality software, one of my docs usually gives me his copy.  Hope this helps


----------

